# cherry shrimp?



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

where did you get your cherry shrimp? or who are some reputable sources of getting some... :fun:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

the net, google it or check aquabid.com


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Petshrimp.net is a good source also.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

go to aquabid.com and get in touch with aprilrain1967 she has good healthy shrimp and is very helpful and considerate i got some cherry's from her a while ago and i am very pleased rarefishatlax also comes well recomended

u can also reach aprilrain through a pm on fishforums to aprilrain

hope this helps


----------



## AprilRain (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks j-man! 

I've been so freaking busy lately I haven't even posted any auctions in the last couple of weeks. ::sigh:: I do have a few shrimp I could spare. I also have fancy colors of mystery snails, guppies, endler's livebearers and gobs of plants. If interested, just email me at [email protected]. I don't always check boards, but I do check my email even when everything is crazy busy. 
-April



j-man the skater-man said:


> go to aquabid.com and get in touch with aprilrain1967 she has good healthy shrimp and is very helpful and considerate i got some cherry's from her a while ago and i am very pleased rarefishatlax also comes well recomended
> 
> u can also reach aprilrain through a pm on fishforums to aprilrain
> 
> hope this helps


----------

